# Internet sharing in mac server leopard



## gabealb (Mar 29, 2008)

I just installed leopard server in advanced mode. I have a livebox wireless router that connects to internet. I have a mac mini that I have installed the leopard server. The mac mini connects to the router via wireless to get online. The router has DHCP enables and distributes the IPs I need to forward the trafic to the LAN ethernet port so all the internal networked computers can get on line. I have set the DHCP on the macmini to the ethernet (eth0) as : 10.10.0.1
the ip coming from the livebox wireless router is: 192.168.1.10

How can I share the internet connection from wireless network card to ethernet card?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2008)

You installed Mac Server on a Mac Mini? Why?


----------



## ernipiggy (Nov 3, 2008)

Running the Gateway Setup Assistant 
You run the Gateway Setup Assistant from the NAT service Overview pane in Server 
Admin. 
To run the Gateway Setup Assistant: 
1 Open Server Admin and connect to the server. 
2 Click Settings, then click Services. 
3 Select the NAT checkbox, then click Save. 
4 Click the triangle to the left of the server. 
The list of services appears. 
5 From the expanded Servers list, select NAT. 
6 Click Overview. 
7 Click Gateway Setup Assistant.


----------



## wentzr (Sep 16, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> You installed Mac Server on a Mac Mini? Why?



experimentation and pushing hardware to the limit isn't such a silly thing, really.


----------



## lordofzombies (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, sorry to bump up a old post but im really stuck, i needed to use my mac os server as a hot spot and followed this tutorial and it worked fine! then i turned off my mac, and since ive turned it on i cannot connect to anything, wifi or ethernet.  i keep getting "no ip address" 

can anyone help?


----------



## lordofzombies (Oct 27, 2011)

forget it, had a appointment with apple store, they restored my computer, installed normal os instead of server. DO NOT TRY THE ABOVE SUGGESTED. remember to keep backups like i did.


----------

